# Majnoon - Lyrical Distortion - Silverburst Guitar Demo



## dfhagai (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

Here's a little demo I've made for Lyrical Distortion's "Silverbusrt Guitar" library.
It's sort of Dream Theater meets Meshuggah:
http://www.box.com/shared/x5yhflfmua

Caution - HARD vibes ahead _-) 

Cheers,
HD


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nicely done. Sounds good to me. I have that library too and more LD stuff...very playable


----------



## dfhagai (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for listening 
This was before they wrapped it out nicely in a Multi....


----------

